# Trouble Locking Recessed Light in Place



## wkumtrider (Jan 30, 2010)

I am installing a recessed light in an a ceiling that has no access to the attic, so I am using an air tight Halo 5" IC remodel light. I am trying to get the clips to lock in place but am having a very difficult time. I got two to lock in place but the other two clips just won't snap into place. The clips are not hitting anything in the ceiling. Are there any tips or tricks to get these clips to snap into place? Ceiling thickness is 1/2 inch.

Thanks!


----------



## Stanchek (May 1, 2011)

*Clip fix*

Those suckers can be hard sometimes. I use a flat head screw driver and tap them up. Some times they need a little man handling. Just don't hit them to hard or you will break them. I have had some that broke before, and I had to replace the can. Ps: I've installed hundreds of them. Hope this helps.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Stanchek said:


> Those suckers can be hard sometimes. I use a flat head screw driver and tap them up. Some times they need a little man handling. Just don't hit them to hard or you will break them. I have had some that broke before, and I had to replace the can. Ps: I've installed hundreds of them. Hope this helps.



I second that---stinking design---It's not you!:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There could be a few issues that are causing the problem.
The ceiling could be too thick or debris could be in the way.
The clips could be hitting framing.
The clips could be bent too much. Remove them and flatten them out a bit and re-install them.
Ron


----------

